# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [Recherche] Tux en peluche

## motrin

Je voudrais acheter un Tux (pingouin linux) en peluche mesurant approximativement 30 cm.  Je voudrais savoir  quel endroit je pourrais l'acheter au Canada?

----------


## granquet

t'as pas ta ceinture jaune de google-fu?

ici par exemple: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Tux-Penguin-Blue-Ear-Muffs/dp/B001EYBA2S/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1261086682&sr=8-7"]Amazon.com: 12" Tux the Penguin (Blue Ear Muffs): Toys & Games[/ame]
sinon thinkgeek (http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/288e/), celui la ressemble plus a la mascotte linux  :;): 
12" c'est apeupres 30cm.

----------


## Auteur

j'aimerais bien avoir mon avatar en peluche moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## motrin

Merci du renseignement, si je veux l'acheter directement dans un magasin plutt de l'acheter en ligne, dans quels magasins au Canada je pourrais m'en procurer un?  Est-ce que cela existe des boutiques Linux, j'imagine  cet endroit je pourrais en trouver un, mais j'en connais pas...

----------


## Invit

> Merci du renseignement, si je veux l'acheter directement dans un magasin plutt de l'acheter en ligne, dans quels magasins au Canada je pourrais m'en procurer un?  Est-ce que cela existe des boutiques Linux, j'imagine  cet endroit je pourrais en trouver un, mais j'en connais pas...


Le Canada ? C'est vaste !!!
Si tu es sur Montral, va faire un tour dans les boutiques de Geek sur Sainte-Catherine, ils sauront surement te rpondre o trouver a mais c'est probable que a soit difficile  trouver ailleurs que sur le web. Un toutou de geek, c'est sur le web, forcment !

----------


## motrin

> Si tu es sur Montral, va faire un tour dans les boutiques de Geek sur Sainte-Catherine, ils sauront surement te rpondre o trouver a mais c'est probable que a soit difficile  trouver ailleurs que sur le web.


Est-ce que vous en connaissez des boutiques de geek dans la rgion de mtl incluant montral , rive-nord et rive-sud?

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce que vous en connaissez des boutiques de geek dans la rgion de mtl incluant montral , rive-nord et rive-sud?


Oui.

----------


## motrin

> Oui.


Est-ce qui serait possible que tu me disent leurs adresses prcisment ou site web, car j'aimerais bien y aller?

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce qu'il te serait possible de me donner leurs adresses prcisment ou site web, car j'aimerais bien y aller?


Tu imagines bien que je ne vais pas passer mon aprs-midi  faire un recensement prcis des multiples boutiques d'informatique sur Montral et sa rgion...
Tu es  mme d'ouvrir un annuaire et d'utiliser Google.
 toi de jouer.

----------


## motrin

> Tu imagines bien que je ne vais pas passer mon aprs-midi  faire un recensement prcis des multiples boutiques d'informatique sur Montral et sa rgion...
> Tu es  mme d'ouvrir un annuaire et d'utiliser Google.
>  toi de jouer.


Si tu n'es pas capable de me donner au moins des noms de boutique c'est parce que tu ne le sais pas tout simplement soit dit en passant..

----------


## Invit

> Si tu n'es pas capable de me donner au moins des noms de boutique c'est parce que tu ne le sais pas tout simplement soit dit en passant..


C'est a, oui... Et dailleurs, je suis tellement ignare que mme avec google, je nai pas trouv de site recensant 94 adresses.
Je suis sur ce forum pour aider les gens, pas pour faire de l'assistanat auprs de personnes trop fainantes pour faire un minimum de recherche de leur propre chef.
Aprs, tu peux chialer contre qui tu veux, le monde est trop injuste, tout a, cela m'importe peu.
Bonjour et bonnes ftes.

----------


## SirDarken

Au pire si tu trouve pas, y'as le Calimro en peluche  ::mouarf::

----------

